# A hand-operated brake light switch?



## armadnigeneral (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm examining the feasibility of installing a second, hand-operated brake light switch to use while decelerating via downshifting. It's too many times now I've almost been struck by drivers not paying attention to the distance between our vehicles.

The obvious solution I've come up with is a parallel circuit including both the standard switch located at the pedal, and a second similar push switch located on the wheel or shifter...somewhere where it won't require a third hand to operate. Only one switch need be closed in order to operate the lights. For visual demonstration, please enjoy this image which pays only casual respect to circuit diagram conventions or automobile electrical systems: yep.

What I'm looking for is information on what sort of equipment to use and how to wire it, or, reasons why this is a terrible idea that will result in me and my shiny Spec-V being turned into pancakes and/or burnt-black charred masses. Either/or, it's really up to you.

Also, I can't resist using this on my inaugural post. Bear with me, please. :idhitit:


----------



## usakubko (Feb 1, 2007)

armadnigeneral said:


> I'm examining the feasibility of installing a second, hand-operated brake light switch to use while decelerating via downshifting. It's too many times now I've almost been struck by drivers not paying attention to the distance between our vehicles.


How about a switch at the clutch pedal with a relay/flasher to keep the brake lights flashing (never tried it, just an idea)


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

So, clicking on the parking lights isn't enough? I always go heavy on the brakes before a downshift. Easier on the tranny and keeps the vehicle behind me in check.


----------

